# Covenant with Isaac



## Preach (Jan 16, 2005)

In Genesis 17, God says He will establish His covenant with Isaac. What does this mean? Is it simoply focusing on the fact that Isaac was the child of promise and that was a way to distinguish him from Ishmael (after all, Ishmael did receive the sign of the covenant)? Can someone help me out? Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2005)

Later, He also established it with Jacob. I think He kept doing that until there were enough of them to treat as a whole.

I read this morning about Er, Onan, & Shelah, sons of Judah. Never noticed before that they were from a Canaanite mother. Never got into Christ's lineage either, instead God used Perez from Judah & Tamar.


----------



## openairboy (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> In Genesis 17, God says He will establish His covenant with Isaac. What does this mean? Is it simoply focusing on the fact that Isaac was the child of promise and that was a way to distinguish him from Ishmael (after all, Ishmael did receive the sign of the covenant)? Can someone help me out? Thanks,
> Bobby



Bobby,

After a sustained argument William Dumbrell concludes, "Evidence of this character makes it more than likely that in contexts where 'heqim berit' (establish covenant) the institution of a covenant is not being refered to but rather its perpetuation."

openairboy


----------



## Preach (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for the responses


----------

